# Dry start beneficial with Dwarf Sagittaria?



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

DSM in my opinion is only good for expensive, slow rooting plants. Stuff that is super cheap and grows like a weed, dwarf sag, would be nothing short of silly to dry start.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Not needed. Dwarf Sag can grow even without CO2.


----------



## Michael T (Jan 1, 2013)

Dwarf sag grows like a weed, dirted, no Co2 with Finnex Ray II lights. 

I basically have a carpet of it in one of my 75g & only started with maybe 20 plants like 4 months ago. I remove some atleast every other week.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

every time i have had dwarf sag it takes a bit for it to adjust to my tank but once it does it takes off like mad. it might take a month or so but shortly after it will fill a tank to the point of not being able to pull one plant out. i had it go nuts in a 5 gal with just gravel. when i went to pull it out when i moved it came out in one huge clump the size and shape of the 5 gal gravel and all. just give it time


----------

